# Reedfish with inflammation



## alex84aqua (Dec 8, 2010)

Hello


I have three Reedfish / Ropefish (_Erpetoichthys calabaricus = Calamoichthys calabaricus_) for over ten years. This species has as singularity what the swim bladder has the function of an accessory respiratory organ like a lung, it said it's worth.


Coming from a trip, I found that one of them has a significant inflammation. The inflammation is located in a particular area of the anterior half of body. It is most striking in lateral vision. It is appears to have the same consistency as the body, I believe. The fish seems a bit sluggish, but not much, it moves about the same as the normal ropefishes. No abnormal behavior (not adopt strange postures, no scratches ,...), just seems that inflammation is a burden for him to swim.


Stores and veterinarians from where I live (Asturias, Spain) can not tell me anything. Nothing more I discover it, I put the fish in a small separate aquarium, with the following multispectral treatment:
* 9-aminoacridine hydrochloride: 5.3 mg / 100 L
* Acriflavine chloride: 30 mg / 100 L
* Lactate ethacridine: 170 mg / 100 L
* Malachite green oxalate, 4 mg / 100 L
A week later, the inflammation remains the same. It has not increased or decreased. The fish remains the same.
I am thinking now Nifurpirinol treatment (25 mg / 100 L)


Please, I would greatly appreciate any help that allows cure my fish!


PS: Sorry for my English level, please.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome to TFK, your English is great! That's quite the medication regime you hit the fish up with. What do you feed your ropes? I once had a Discus suffer a bout of constipation and the bulge looked very similar in nature as to what I'm seeing on your rope. Is there a possibility that we are looking at a constipated fish??


----------



## alex84aqua (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for your reply

>What do you feed your ropes? 
Dry food (Tetra WaferMix) + frozen food (Chironomids,...)

>I once had a Discus suffer a bout of constipation and the bulge looked very similar in nature as to what I'm seeing on your rope. Is there a possibility that we are looking at a constipated fish??
Constipated? I don't know. What symptoms (well as inflammation, obviously), how is produced, and above which is it treated?​


----------

